# طلب بسيط عن تصميم دائرة Power Supply



## m7med a (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أني طالب في كلية الهندسة الالكترونية قسم هندسة الاتصالات في ليبيا
مطلوب مني في أحد المواد تصميم دائرة تحويل جهد من 220V ac إلى 5v dc

انشالله تقدرو تساعدوني

سلام


----------



## جمال عطيه (30 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل لاأعلم ان كان احد من الاخوه الافاضل قد قام بالرج على طلبك ام لا , لكن على كل حال هذه دائره بسيطه للغايه وبشكل عام يقوم مصدر التغذيه Power Supply بالاتى : 1. تحويل جهد المنزل 220 فولت الى 5 فولت فقط عن طريق محول صغير قدرته تتوقف على المطلوب من مصدر التغذيه 2. تحويل الجهد 5 فولت من متردد الى مستمر عن طريق الموحد Diode 3. تنعيم الجهد الموحد 5 فولت بازاله القفزات عن طريق المكثف 4. استخدام مثبت للجهد 7805ليقوم بتثبيت الجهد عند 5 فولت وساقوم برفع احدى االدوائر حينما يتيسر لي الوقت

هناك نوع متقدم من مصادر التغذيه يسمى Switched Mode Power Supplyوهو طبعا نوع قديم وله اكثر من 30 سنه لكنه اكثر تعقيدا وتطورا من النوع السابق ذكره
لك تحياتي


----------



## جمال عطيه (30 مايو 2010)

http://simpleelectronic.com/wp-*******/uploads/2009/04/regulator-lm7805.jpg


----------



## جمال عطيه (30 مايو 2010)

عليك ان تقوم بشراء الاتي حتى تقوم بتنفيذ الدائره :
1. محول 220 فولت / 9 فولت تيار 500 ميللي امبير او حسب المطلوب
2. قنطره او 4 موحدات تقوم بتوصيلهم على شكر جسر أو قنطره كما هو مبين بالمرفق في الرابط
3. مكثف تنعيم سعه 1000 ميكرو فاراد يتحمل جهد حتى 16 فولت
. دائره متكامله رقم 7805 لتثبيت الجهد عن 5 فولت مستمر
لو عندك اى طلب او استفسار عن اي دائره الكترونيه مستعد لتوضيحها وشرحها بالتفصيل 
لك تحياتي


----------



## علي العفاسي (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل لاأعلم ان كان احد من الاخوه الافاضل قد قام بالرج على طلبك ام لا , لكن على كل حال هذه دائره بسيطه للغايه وبشكل عام يقوم مصدر التغذيه Power Supply بالاتى : 1. تحويل جهد المنزل 220 فولت الى 5 فولت فقط عن طريق محول صغير قدرته تتوقف على المطلوب من مصدر التغذيه 2. تحويل الجهد 5 فولت من متردد الى مستمر عن طريق الموحد Diode 3. تنعيم الجهد الموحد 5 فولت بازاله القفزات عن طريق المكثف 4. استخدام مثبت للجهد 7805ليقوم بتثبيت الجهد عند 5 فولت وساقوم برفع احدى االدوائر حينما يتيسر لي الوقت

هناك نوع متقدم من مصادر التغذيه يسمى Switched Mode Power Supplyوهو طبعا نوع قديم وله اكثر من 30 سنه لكنه اكثر تعقيدا وتطورا من النوع السابق ذكره
لك تحياتي*​


----------



## mbo7a (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
بعد الشكر للاخوه الاعضاء 
اقدم للأخ محمود طريقه مبسطه لإخراج 5volt DC ثابته من AC 220 Volt 








و شرح الدائره كالتالى :
A1 هو دخل المحول AC 220 V
ِA2 هو خرج المحول أقل دخل مطلوب هو Volt 6 و اعلى دخل 30 فولت و اقصى شده تيار 2 ampere 
A3 هى مرحله التحويل من AC إلى DC و تسمى full wave rectifier
A4 هى مرحله التنعيم و تسمى smoothing
ِA5 مرحله التحويل الى جهد ثابت 5volt عن طريق الدائره المتكامله 7805
و شرح أطراف الدائره 7805 كالآتى ​




من اليسار
1 دخل التيار
2 الارضى
3 خرج 5 Volt 
و ارجو لكم الاستفاده 
أخوكم احمد على من الاسكندريه - مصر .​


----------



## محسن الزيدي (18 مايو 2012)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود


----------

